# [SOLVED]No sound Intel ICH8 Family

## unai001

Hi i'm newbie with gentoo (actually i could say with linux  :Very Happy: ) and i have a problem with my sound card, is an intel alc268 (ICH8 family) it always gives  me problems with other distros, but i am able to fix it adding "options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba" to alsa-base or sound files in /etc/modprobe.d.

The problem right now is that i dont have any of those files in that location, so im lost :S

I've just configured the driver with alsaconf, but it havent created any of those files...

Am I missing something? 

Thx 

PD:Sorry for my english  :Very Happy: Last edited by unai001 on Sun Feb 03, 2008 2:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

unai001,

Whe you follow the Alsa Guide you should get a a file called /etc/modules.d/alsa.  You set your options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba there.

I suggest you use the kernel provided ALSA, rather than the emerge alsa-driver givin in the guide but otherwise, the guide is good.

----------

## unai001

The fact is that i followed the guide, anyway ill try to do it again because maybe i forgot something...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

unai001,

Do you have alsa and oss in your use flags ?

Check with 

```
emerge --info
```

and add them if needed. If you change your use flags 

```
emerge world -uDNav
```

will rebuild any affected packages.

If you followed the guide correctly, you will have /dev/snd and /dev/sound. The existence of those directories shows your kernel is in good shape. Theres much more we can do by way of diagnostics if you want.

----------

## unai001

Both flags are ok,  /dev/snd and  /dev/sound do exist, anyway in /etc/modprobe.d there are only "blacklist"  and "pnp-aliases" files.

Also, if i do a "/etc/init.d/alsasound restart" it gives me some error messages telling more or less this:

"WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko): Invalid module format    "

Any idea? I have installed alsa inkernel, not with alsa-driver...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

unai001,

The dir is /etc/modules.d/  not /etc/modprobe.d is that a typo?

You should have /etc/modules.d/alsa which contains your Alsa setup.

```
Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko)
```

shows that there is something wrong with the kernel. There will be more information at the end of the kernel log ... do dmesg to see it.

----------

## unai001

ups, my fault, ok the alsa file is there thx

About the dmesg, the only references to sound in there are like this:

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol sound_class (owned by kernel)

Is it wrong? I trully dont know what it means....

----------

## NeddySeagoon

unai001,

That means that you have alsa support compiled twice somehow. Once on the kernel and once as a module.

Remake your kernel starting with 

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make clean
```

to ensure you do not reuse any old binary files.

There is no need to change your kernel configuration, as its not possible to configure anything both ways at once.

Now rebuild and reinstall your kernel as you would normally. Don't forget to mount /boot.

When you reboot into the new kernel, check 

```
uname -a
```

It shows the build time/date of the running kernel, so it should be very recent, or you are running the wrong kernel.

----------

## TequilaTR

there are some threads about this ICH8. Mine workes with alsa 1.0.15 (which should be now in the new 2.6.24). I had  to manipulate the /etc/modules.d/alsa and especially had to add: 

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba

options snd cards_limit=1

In 2.6.23 it did not work for me, i had to manually install the userspace alsa 1.0.15 for this kernel.

----------

## unai001

 *TequilaTR wrote:*   

> there are some threads about this ICH8. Mine workes with alsa 1.0.15 (which should be now in the new 2.6.24). I had  to manipulate the /etc/modules.d/alsa and especially had to add: 
> 
> # Set this to the correct number of cards.
> 
> options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba
> ...

 

So? should i change the kernel? How do i install the 2.6.24? because i installed this one two days ago and it is the 2.6.23-r6...

Is It totally necessary to change the kernel?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

unai001,

Well, you have to rebuild your kernel anyway because its not going to work the way its made now.

Updating to 2.6.24 is fairly easy.

Edit /etc/portage/package.keywords - add one line

```
system-kernel/gentoo-sources ~x86
```

Now portage will fetch the testing gentoo-sources kernel

```
emerge gentoo-sources
```

will fetch it to /usr/src

copy the old .config file into the new kernel.

run 

```
make oldconfig
```

to make the old .config file legal for the new kernel.

Look around with make menuconfig in case you need to change anything

Build and install in the normal way.

----------

## unai001

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> unai001,
> 
> Well, you have to rebuild your kernel anyway because its not going to work the way its made now.
> 
> Updating to 2.6.24 is fairly easy.
> ...

 

I supposed it was that way, anyway my keyword is ~amd64  :Very Happy: 

Just one question, if i do this, i wont have to recompile everything in my computer, do i?

thxx

EDIT: Ammm...i have added the line "system-kernel/gentoo-sources ~amd64" to package.keywords but if i try to emerge the kernel it just emerges the 2.6.23-r6, just the same i already have....

----------

## NeddySeagoon

unai001,

Oops, its sys-kernel/gentoo-sources 

Installing a new kernel is system maintainance. You do not reinstall other software with one exception :-

Everything than builds against the kernel sources needs to be built against the new kernel. Thats things like the the nvidia-drivers, ati-drivers, alsa-drivers, ndiswrapper, vmware-modules ... any package that provides a kernel module.

Everything else will be ok.

You may have several kernels installed at the same time. That makes it easy to rebood when you configure a kernel that won't boot.

To see a working example browse here thats an image of my laptop install.

----------

## unai001

Ops...I have emerged the 2.6.24 kernel and configured it manually, (y dont know where the oldconf is) after that i hace copied the kernel to /boot and make a new entry in the grub for this kernel...just a problem...when i run that kernel a message appears telling this:

"Kernel panic- not syncing: VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

What does it mean??

----------

## NeddySeagoon

unai001,

That 

```
unknown-block(0,0)
```

means you missed the high or low level disk controller option(s) out of your kernel.

The old configuration file is at the top of the kernel tree with the name .config

The leading dot means it will not show in in the ls command, you need to use 

```
ls -a
```

 to see it.

----------

## unai001

Eyy thx, i installed the new kernel, and i had a lot of problems with the modules, (actually i had to remove every single module in modules.autoload.d ), but the sound is working OK now! Thx !!! 

Anyway now i get an error with my wifi card, so i guest i'll have to open a new topic  :Sad: 

Byee!!

----------

